# York - not a grand day out



## moch (May 21, 2005)

We went to York last week and stayed at the Caravan and Camping Club temporary holiday site, so far so good! We cycled into York and used our cable lock to lock the two bikes together and through one of the many cycle racks. I even put a second lock on my back wheel. We returned within an hour and the cycle lock had been cut and my bike was missing. All over Europe we have locked up these bikes and never had a problem, then come back to this country only to have one of them stolen. My husbands bike was left with the cable lock over his bike as if it was still locked. With hindsight I wish we had sat down and waited as I'm sure the lowlife would have been back for the second bike. Perhaps just as well we didn't as Ian said he would have swung for him (or her)!!!
The next day we passed the same spot and there were 2 really heavy duty locks obviously having been cut as well. By sheer coincidence those 2 bikes belonged to a couple in the motorhome behind us. So in less than 24 hours some lowlife had stolen £1000 worth of bikes.
The Police told me that York has a major problem with bike theft. When I asked why there were no signs to warn people, they said York Council won't allow this as it shows York in a negative light. Best they don't ask me what I feel right now.
So to anyone thinking of visiting York, DO NOT TAKE YOUR CYCLE, otherwise you could end up leaving it as well.

Cheesed off and wheelless
Mrs Moch


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the warning, Moch. But if ours were nicked, the value would only go up by about £20 :roll: . I'd like a flashy new bike, but would be scared to leave it parked up, or even on the back of the 'van. :roll:


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

It would be so easy for the police to set a trap but :roll: . Will they bother?


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi My son is working in York at the moment. In the past 18mths he has lost two very expensive bikes. In both instances the bikes were securely locked behind a locked gate. My son found a CCTV Camera which had shots of the thieves caught in the act of stealing the cycles. The Police recognised them, but said they couldn't do anything about it, as they were from some local "Care Home". :x :x :x


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

So that's OK then!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Your lucky the police bothered to talk to you.

Best Regards
Broom

A York local


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bikes*

My dad has various push bikes available. He finds them when he is out walking his two dogs and usually they need litle more than a bit of oil on the chain and a tyre repair. He uses the bikes for a few weeks and then takes it to the second shop. I asked him why he does this "recycling" and he says it makes a nice change to ride a different bike. These are ideal for motorhome use as if someone nicks 'em, they are worthless anyway.

Russell


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank goodness for Motorhome facts when we have pathetic councils like that in York who don't care about visitors getting locked bikes stolen. I was going to visit York soon but shall go elsewhere to spend my money, and shall also tell the council why!!


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I've just E Mailed them re concerns about their attitude to theft. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

bicycles can get stolen anywhere. We had ours stolen in Sitges in Spain. Didn't put us off going there again, just went back with D type locks. The normal cable locks are pretty useless.


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess they didn't have CCTV running either.If it's well known for bike theft,then surely they owe it to the public to have cameras watching target areas?


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I think the council's attitude is the main gripe.


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

I wrote to North York Police HQ requesting information on the number of bikes stolen in York City in the last 12 months and the numbers returned to owners. Remember this is only the number reported to Police.

Month and year	Number stolen	Number returned to owner
July 2008 71 4
August 2008 75 6
September 2008 81 8
October 2008 117 2
November 2008 104 3
December 2008 79 3
January 2009 83 2
February 2009 72 4
March 2009 98 8
April 2009 92 4
May 2009 82 3
June 2009 104 2

So 49 bikes returned out of 1058 stolen in the last year.

Bognormike - I have a hip problem so walking is a problem for me but I can cycle so need a half decent bike. Mine wasn't nearly as expensive as the other couples bikes.

Derekfaeberwick - When I reported the loss to Crimestoppers, I was asked to go into the museum (it was a cycle rack in their ground) and ask if they had CCTV. Wouldn't you think the Police would know where the cameras are?

Foll-de-roll - You have said exactly what Police said - even with CCTV they can't always prosecute.

Pippin - It's probably against their human rights - you're only picking on me because I'm in care.

Broom - I think you are even more cynical than me!

Rapide 561 - You won't find many bikes lying around where I live but I admire your Dads ethics.

Derekfaeberwick - I will be interested to hear if you get a reply from York Council. I decided on an official letter to the leader of York Council as I thought an email was to easy to get "buried".

Bertieburstener - Maybe we were lucky in Spain last winter. You are right cable locks are useless and have now bought a D lock for the other bike though our local bike shop said they were not infallible.

rraf - My point exactly. I did have a phone call from the Police saying they thought there was CCTV in the area but as it was Saturday they couldn't review it until Monday.

Well I think I've said my piece,

Maggie
(Mrs Moch)


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

I've made a right pigs ear of the figures, they were at one time all neatly in columns - I hope you can make them out
Maggie


----------

